# I need input from the Mathews Monster shooters. 6? 7? XLR8?



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I am thinking of getting a Monster. I am a speed freak but need some input. I have spoken with guys who own the monster and absolutely love it. I have spoken with Hear say people who have not owned one but say that they suck................Tell me your thoughts Monster shooters!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I shot a monster once.

Besides the rough draw cycle, the sheer cliff at the back end, the top heavy balance issues, and the fact that it weighed 9 pounds, I loved it! :?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I would definitely go with a 7in brace height. Don't forget "forgiveness" in your pursuit of "speed".


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

If speed is your thing, then I would definitely look at the Elite Judge or the Strothers SR71.....


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I've heard some great things about the Monster 7. I am looking at buying a new bow and have considered the Monster 7, but have not been able to shoot one yet. I have shot a Hoyt Alphaburner and Like it a lot! My only issue is the 6" brace height on the Alphaburner vs 7" on the Monster. IBO on the Alphaburner is also 342.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I shot a monster once.
> 
> Besides the rough draw cycle, the sheer cliff at the back end, the top heavy balance issues, and the fact that it weighed 9 pounds, I loved it! :?


Wow!! I agree with Tex o bob for once. Mathews= junk.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":32m5aw5h]I shot a monster once.
> 
> Besides the rough draw cycle, the sheer cliff at the back end, the top heavy balance issues, and the fact that it weighed 9 pounds, I loved it! :?


Wow!! I agree with Tex o bob for once. Mathews= junk.[/quote:32m5aw5h]

I knew before I posted that I would get a poor response from NS. Tex, that was quite funny and honest in someways.

I think that I can get over the weight issue. The cliff at the back end is a reality that I know could be an issue if I needed to releive a draw while the animal is in the wrong spot without being detected. I have heard the 7 doesn't have the same issues with the cliff thing. The six had a hard pocket. I don't know ANYTHING about the XLR8. It just caught my attention with it's higher obo.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Scott, I bought the very first Monster Gerald brought into the state. I love it. It is very smooth, quiet, and extremely fast. Letting off the draw is a little sudden and you have to be ready for it...very easy to get used to. The speed and flat shooting far out weighs that issue. I had a few issues with grouping past 60 yards while shooting arrows tipped with 100 gr heads. I switched to 125 gr and they tightened up. I shoot this bow out to 100 and have had some 120 yard shoots and love the accuracy. The best is how flat it shoots. It does feel a little heavier than other bows I have owned, but to be honest, I shoot better with a little weight on the front end. I find this to be true with my long bow as well. It is extremely light, too light. I shoot Tex's heavy Blackwidow recurve much better than my lighter long bow.

Good luck with your decision, you are welcome to take my bow and try it out anytime.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Tex, that was quite funny and honest in someways.


I only speak from experience... How was it dishonest in ANY way? :?:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Just be open to other options, shoot a SR-71 and the Afterburner and if you still want to throw your money away on a Mathews good luck. Wait I take it back, get the Monster one less dead elk on the San Juan is a good thing right?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Just be open to other options, shoot a SR-71 and the Afterburner and if you still want to throw your money away on a Mathews good luck. Wait I take it back, get the Monster one less dead elk on the San Juan is a good thing right?


I haven't ruled out the SR-71. They just don't have used ones that i can get a deal on and I am not a wealthy man at the moment.

Thanx Shane for the well thought out and detailed words.

Tex, the honesty came from you not calling it a super charged fast thing a majigy but must have shot shanes and admitted that besides the weight and the hard cliff, it was very nice!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I tried to shoot Shanes, it was about four inches to long for me. I shot another guys last year at the pig shoots. He was just about my size and his bow actually fit me. It was fast I'll give you that, but fast is a weak trade for all the other stuff I didn't like about it. Gregs Hoyt Katara is still the niceset, smoothest C.M.A.S.D I've shot to date. Sorry Slope, Your SR-71 was nice too but the Hoyt was smoother... For me...


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I put a few arrows through one and didn't care for it. It has some jump to it that'll put a hurt on your wrist. Just my .02, maybe I'm just too old for such a monster..... I shoot a Bowtech, maybe that explains it. You may want to take a look at the Bowtech Destroyer.


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

north slope said:


> Just be open to other options, shoot a SR-71 and the Afterburner and if you still want to throw your money away on a Mathews good luck. Wait I take it back, get the Monster one less dead elk on the San Juan is a good thing right?


SS and TEX are on the right path. Mathews monster in any BH STINKS. that SR71 or even the infinity shoot better than most Mathews. as for the burner that all that needs be said it's a HOYT. i would buy a waffle house before the monster. aren't you shooting a SBXT right now.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Team A&S and NS convinced me..................I ordered my new Mathews Monster 7 today. 

I absolutely love Mathews and am so excited to get shooting it. I hope to prove NS wrong on the thinking that there might be another SJ Elk to survive because of the Mathews. WheewwwWeeeeee!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats Scott...you made a great choice and will be completely happy with it. good luck!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I need input from the Mathews Monster shooters. 6? 7? X*

The Monster is in the house!!!!! The Monster has landed!!!!!! I love it so far.

I only raised my feet per second by 63 feet per second. That seems substantial to me.

It is smooth, purdy, and FAST!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I need input from the Mathews Monster shooters. 6? 7? X*

I took it out to shoot some targets tonight and a prarie dog became it's first casualty. I was thinking that I wanted to draw blood but then thought that I might feel bad since I'm old and more sentimental. I told myself that I would take ONE shot and see how I do. 30 yards, right in the crease with a perfect pass through. I sure hope that I write the same thing this fall for my bull Elk.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: I need input from the Mathews Monster shooters. 6? 7? X*

Nice shooting! But why do you have a giant 2x4 strapped to your handle? :roll:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I need input from the Mathews Monster shooters. 6? 7? X*



north slope said:


> Nice shooting! But why do you have a giant 2x4 strapped to your handle? :roll:


I tried the skinny handle that "makes you feel like your not wearing one at all" but I didn't like it. I am liking the 2x4 better.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: I need input from the Mathews Monster shooters. 6? 7? X*

Very Cool Scott!


----------

